# Golf Carts



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're considering trading in our brand spanking new TRX 400ex quad) for a gas powered golf cart with the offroad tires and suspension. It's never been offroad, just around the block a couple of times for a total of about 20 minutes









Since my DH had his recent back surgery, he's thinking that the last thing he needs to be doing is riding a quad offroad. It would also be nice to have at campgrounds and for doing a bit of offroad exploration. Plus, the quad can only hold one person at a time, where a golf cart could hold 2-4

Does anyone here have a souped up golf cart? 
Does anyone have one but want a quad instead?? 
I'm looking for opinions or recommendations...

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dawn,
I don't have a souped-up golf cart, but the Gators are nice, and a friend of mine has a diesel-powered work golf-cart, and claims he gets great gas mileage. Jimmy loves to drive it around his farm!!








Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I would go with a yamha rhino or comparable make/model. They are not a golf cart and it is amzing what they can do offroad. Two seats with seatsbelts, beer holders







and miles of fun


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I would go with a yamha rhino or comparable make/model. They are not a golf cart and it is amzing what they can do offroad. Two seats with seatsbelts, beer holders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun...I'll try to find them on a website and check them out


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Sounds like fun...I'll try to find them on a website and check them out


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/media/rhino/base660.aspx


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I would go with a yamha rhino or comparable make/model. They are not a golf cart and it is amzing what they can do offroad. Two seats with seatsbelts, beer holders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun...I'll try to find them on a website and check them out








[/quote]
I just looked at the Rhino and they have a dry weight of 1049 lbs. Our max is 1000 in the garage


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like fun...I'll try to find them on a website and check them out


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/media/rhino/base660.aspx
[/quote]

I think the Rino is 1'' too wide for the door on the Roo. I looked into it when we were considering TT's


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Something like this is what I have in mind...


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Something like this is what I have in mind...


Now that looks like fun! We always talked about buying 1K acres and a line of Rhinos for ******* golfing. (no sand pits just mud) but I think those will work great!!

YOu said your DH had back surgery so you want to make sure the seats are comfortable and the suspension is set "soft" (may need to talk to a mortorcycle shop about adjusting the rebound and dampening) so if a large bump is encountered it will reduce the chance of injurie.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Now that looks like fun! We always talked about buying 1K acres and a line of Rhinos for ******* golfing. (no sand pits just mud) but I think those will work great!!


Where to I place my Tee Time? Mud Golf eh? Sounds like we'll need the beer cart a lot more often then a normal round of golf...


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now that looks like fun! We always talked about buying 1K acres and a line of Rhinos for ******* golfing. (no sand pits just mud) but I think those will work great!!


Where to I place my Tee Time? Mud Golf eh? Sounds like we'll need the beer cart a lot more often then a normal round of golf...








[/quote]

Thats where the Kubota deisel model would come in handy for the kegs


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

I didn't notice the golf cart! I was looking at the ocean! If you can't tell I have the camping fevor! (and the vodka typing!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Something like this is what I have in mind...


OOOOOO I like that!







What do they cost?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just a thought here.........

Most campgrounds, at least around here, do not allow gas powered golf carts.

Most will allow the battery versions, but no gas powered.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool looking
But you also have to consider what Steve said
That would be a bummer to get to a CG with a gas power one and not be able to use it

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Dawn,
> I don't have a souped-up golf cart, but the Gators are nice, and a friend of mine has a diesel-powered work golf-cart, and claims he gets great gas mileage. Jimmy loves to drive it around his farm!!
> 
> 
> ...


A diesel gets gas mileage?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a cool one. Its a 4x4. badboybuggies


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Here is a cool one. Its a 4x4. badboybuggies


Lee...those are very COOL! I also saw some neat ones at Christmas time at the "Strike Zone" in Jacksonville, Fl. I can not remember the brand of the golf carts though. Tom would love to have one....maybe some day!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Here is a cool one. Its a 4x4. badboybuggies


Lee...those are very COOL! I also saw some neat ones at Christmas time at the "Strike Zone" in Jacksonville, Fl. I can not remember the brand of the golf carts though. Tom would love to have one....maybe some day!
[/quote]

Yeah very cool, but is that the average price?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Here is a cool one. Its a 4x4. badboybuggies


Lee...those are very COOL! I also saw some neat ones at Christmas time at the "Strike Zone" in Jacksonville, Fl. I can not remember the brand of the golf carts though. Tom would love to have one....maybe some day!
[/quote]

Yeah very cool, but is that the average price?








[/quote]

I dont know, but I sure hope not.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

They have golf carts at Ace Hardware??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> They have golf carts at Ace Hardware??


This seems more like it Valley View Golf Carts


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> They have golf carts at Ace Hardware??


This seems more like it Valley View Golf Carts
[/quote]
That's a great link Tami...Thanks!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

RizFam said:


> They have golf carts at Ace Hardware??


This seems more like it Valley View Golf Carts
[/quote]

Boy I didn't know golf carts cost so much. Bet the offroad ones would be alot of fun.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> They have golf carts at Ace Hardware??


Yep. At the one by me they sell the Bad boy Buggies and some other ones.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Check out these golf carts...they are Steet Rods. http://tinyurl.com/3awlj3


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've been looking into a cart as well. The seasonal campground actually has golf cart trails all over. I wanted a Rhino or Mule, but they aren't allowed. Neither are ATV's.

If I go electric...I may go with a Gem Car. They are much cooler than golf carts...and street legal.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Pete,

That looks perfect for towing your PWC down to the ramp!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

One of the RV dealers near us uses those to get around their lots. They have "4 door" models.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cute!

I somehow though can't picture ripping around the desert with it in Utah at the
2007 Western Region Outbacker Rally


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I somehow though can't picture ripping around the desert with it in Utah at the
> 2007 Western Region Outbacker Rally


Oh...









Shamless...shamless plug..


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

2 seaters
4 seaters
6 seaters...they even have a Limo model!

I like the utility bed models!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I somehow though can't picture ripping around the desert with it in Utah at the
> 2007 Western Region Outbacker Rally


Dawn,

I dont think you will be ripping through any desert with a stock golf cart. No suspention mods they ride like poo. You at minimum will need to convert the front end to an A arm kit with good shocks, as the front end is a solid metal axle with a spring pack over the top. The rear is a solid drive axle with a spring pack as well so your better off to the change the rear to a swing arm type set-up like your quad so you can get some ride out of them.

Second your going to be less than impressed with the stock motor. They can be awoken but it also takes money. You will need to change the clutch set up, and advance the timing to even start to get a bit of a power grin on your face. I have been tinkering with these things for years and I even make some custom stuff for folks but your pocketbook will be the limitation. I have a four seater with a 40hp honda motor and it's fun but ny the time it's all said and done I am into the 10K range.

I dont think you will be very happy with stock at first mabye but then you will want more and thats where the green backs begin to fly. I am going to Pismo this weekend to trial run the new cart I get some pics for you if your intrested and post them Monday or Tuesday.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I somehow though can't picture ripping around the desert with it in Utah at the
> 2007 Western Region Outbacker Rally


Dawn,

I dont think you will be ripping through any desert with a stock golf cart. No suspention mods they ride like poo. You at minimum will need to convert the front end to an A arm kit with good shocks, as the front end is a solid metal axle with a spring pack over the top. The rear is a solid drive axle with a spring pack as well so your better off to the change the rear to a swing arm type set-up like your quad so you can get some ride out of them.

Second your going to be less than impressed with the stock motor. They can be awoken but it also takes money. You will need to change the clutch set up, and advance the timing to even start to get a bit of a power grin on your face. I have been tinkering with these things for years and I even make some custom stuff for folks but your pocketbook will be the limitation. I have a four seater with a 40hp honda motor and it's fun but ny the time it's all said and done I am into the 10K range.

I dont think you will be very happy with stock at first mabye but then you will want more and thats where the green backs begin to fly. I am going to Pismo this weekend to trial run the new cart I get some pics for you if your intrested and post them Monday or Tuesday.

Jeff
[/quote]
Hi Jeff,

I'd love to see some photos! We're just looking for something fun to get around the campground, could be sort of street legal, plus be able to putt along the occasional trail, that would fit in our 28krs garage...We don't need a Baja ready golf cart


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We went golf car shopping this past weekend and so far we have not found a single one that will fit in the Roo garage...The smallest one we found is about 3" too long









Kind of disappointing, but still holding out hope


----------

